# Can Rabbits Get Fleas??



## housetb (Jul 20, 2012)

Our dog had fleas a couple months ago and we treated them on her plus cleaned our house very well. We also keep our dog away from the bunnies and out of their room. So, it seemed unlikely that the bunnies would have been able to contract them. Well, today while taking care of Babs because she was acting funny, I started to look through Rupert's fur. When I did, I noticed some black specks and some weird bumps in his fur. 

I am sorta not worried because I just took both my buns to the vet 2 weeks ago and the vet said they were both fine. So they have been to the vet since the dogs fleas have come and gone, and the vet didn't mention seeing anything like that on either rabbit. Would it still be possible for them to get fleas?? They are always indoors too, never ever outside. Thanks everyone!


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 20, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing.... I think they can but I'm not sure.


----------



## SweetPeasMom (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes rabbits can get fleas, this page might help you out

http://www.myhouserabbit.com/tip_fleas.php

:happyrabbit:


----------



## wendymac (Jul 20, 2012)

Yep, they can get fleas. And all it takes is for you to pet your dog (getting flea eggs on you) and then going near your bunnies room (dropping them off).

You would think, with all the science at our disposal now, that they'd come up with a flea product that actually worked!


----------



## housetb (Jul 20, 2012)

That makes sense. Thanks for the info! I'm just hoping I don't have to make another trip to the vet. :/ It gets pricey !


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 20, 2012)

you can use revolution on fleas. Just go to the vet and ask for it.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 20, 2012)

You can use Advantage, the kitten dosage one. I use that on Sweetie and Pudden and they don't have an issue.

Oh, NEVER use Frontline on a rabbit, it will kill them. There is something in Frontline that is toxic to rabbits.

The safe flea meds out there are Advantage and Revolution.


----------



## Erren (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, use the advantage stuff before the rabbits get really bad. It's harder to get rid of fleas on rabbits than it is on any other pet. While most flea treatments on dogs and cats keep them flea-free for up to a month, rabbits treatments only last 10 days. Once you've flea'd the rabbits I'd re-do the dog so that you wipe them all out at once and there's no risk of them just passing them back and forth. My stupid cat is forever murdering mice, getting their fleas and then bringing them in the house. I find it's easier to treat him relentlessly with Front Line, ans that way the rabbits don't catch them too often. This time of year they're always rife though. I hate fleas. Pointless evil creatures.


----------



## housetb (Jul 21, 2012)

I did go to the vet for some Revolution. She split the dosage and everything for me so I just had to apply it straight to the bunnies.  

However, she did not say anything about the fleas being able to come back in 10 days. She gave me 2 dosages for each rabbit and told me after 30 days to apply the second dose. Hope they don't come back!! :/ 

My dog gets treated with Comfortis, which is a newer medicine for fleas, but works quickly and effectively. She gets one pill every month. Our dog has been on that for a three months so we should be good once the bunnies get rid of theirs!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 21, 2012)

The flea products used here do last for a month on dogs and cats but I am not sure how long the treatment lasts on rabbits because I am pretty sure it is not researched. So saying for sure a month or for sure 10 days cannot be determined. 

Comfortis is a good brand and hopefully now that everyone is treated you wont have a problem. If you continue having problems you might have to research into other ways they could get a reoccurring flea infestation such as in the yard or from the carpet or even from surrounding neighbors. Hopefully this takes care of it though!


----------

